
Ask HN: I've an idea but not all skills required, what do I do? - techsin101
I&#x27;ve an idea for app that I think could be really useful but while i can do backend side of things I need someone who can do Android and iPhone. I could pay someone but I want someone whom I can throw ideas back and forth.. I had one friend in mind he said no. What do you guys do in this situation.<p>It&#x27;s very simple thing, if I don&#x27;t get anyone I&#x27;ll just make web version but probably will have to change Target users.<p>But I&#x27;m still curious if you don&#x27;t have friends who are interested how do you find a cofounder.
======
brett40324
If you can build the backend, then you wouldn't have much trouble getting
familiar with basic ios and android development. So, really, just start. Build
one feature and iterate. There's so much about your app that you don't know
yet, and you will discover more and more with each step. Your problem is not
the lack of a potential cofounder, that may come in time. Your problem is in
thinking that you need a cofounder to build the first iteration of a mobile
application. With all due respect, you're asking the wrong question(s).

------
sebg
One thing you could try would be to find 10 customers who would give you money
now in exchange for getting it for free in 1 - 2 months time. Then go on
[https://www.upwork.com/hire/ios-developers/](https://www.upwork.com/hire/ios-
developers/) and hire a dev to build the most basic version possible.

------
provlem
You have following option -

1\. Hire Developer on contract basis (fiverr.com, codercv.com , upwork.com) OR

2\. Build Hybrid app, "WebView app" or similar, OR

3\. Launch web version get feedback and learn to build on mobile or hire full
time, OR

4\. Pitch to Investor with NDA agreement.

~~~
chrisbennet
VC don’t sign NDA do they?

